# Low Profile 4Sevens Quark Clips?



## curby (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello folks, let me apologize in advance as I've no idea where to put this thread. Please move it as necessary. 

I'm very interested in getting a Quark 1xCR123 or 2xCR123, but I need a different clip for it. I'm looking for a low profile bezel-down clip similar to that of the Preon or Surefire E1B. Does anyone make such an aftermarket mod? Are there other clips that just happen to fit a Quark 123 body? Would anyone be interested in pursuing such a custom project? Any information or pointers would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------

